
Apple stops you playing different music on iPhone and HomePod - walterbell
https://www.cultofmac.com/600518/apple-music-stops-parallel-streaming/
======
Traster
I was shocked to find out is seems there's the same limitation on Spotify,
this is just lame. There's no other way around it, streaming services only
work because they're more convenient than the alternative, if they're not
convenient then people simply won't use them.

------
KiDD
Reading those Terms of Service are important!

